# Résolu - Thunderbolt 1 compatible Thunderbolt 2 ? Oui !!



## nifex (25 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème pour brancher mon cable Thunderbolt dans l'entré thunderbolt 2 de ma carte mère Gigabyte Z87X-UD7H TH.

*Savez-vous si l'entrée thunderbolt 1 et exactement la même que l'entré thunderbolt 2 ?*

J'ai testé avec le cable de l'écran Apple Thunderbolt et avec un cable thunderbolt 1 Lacie pour connecter un DD externe, mais les 2 cable ne rentre pas, ils sont trop gros du coté du bas (pas le coté ou il y a l'angle de chaque coté, mais de l'autre coté). Alors j'ignore si je dois continuer a forcer, si la carte mère a un défaut ou si c'est le thunderbolt 2 qui n'est pas compatible avec la première version.

J'ai cherché sur internet mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui indique que ce soit incompatible, au contraire les cable ont l'air d'être exactement les même comme il n'est jamais indiqué si c'est la première ou 2ème version...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

EDIT : Finalement j'ai choisi de défoncer le morceau de métal qui m'empêchait de connecter mon cable et en arrachant tout j'ai enfin entièrement accès au connecteur thunderbolt et j'ai bien pu le brancher


----------

